# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Photo of the Month for October 2014

## John Clare

Enter your photos here (please only 1 per member per month!) to get your photo and your name on the cover of the website as the photo of the month for October! Please only enter a photo you own! Please also tell us what type of frog or toad is in the photo. Artwork is not considered a photograph, even if it is prepared from a photo - please no collages or modifications from the original photo beyond overall color/contrast correction, sharpness, basic touch-ups (e.g. dust removal), etc.

----------


## Eli

whites tree frog.

----------


## irThumper

Pseudacris regilla (Pacific tree frog aka Pacific chorus frog) ...Darn it, I'm having problems with my photo resizing :S

----------


## irThumper

Guh! What am I doing wrong?? I tried to edit the photo to fix the name of it instead of using just number from the cam, and I tried to fix the size, now I can't take off the one pic and I can't delete the post. Well I guess I screwed myself up for this month's contest, *grumble*...

----------


## bill

Nah, you're good.  :Smile:  John's not mean like I am in the Viv contest lol


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------

irThumper

----------


## irThumper

LOL! Oh well, it IS the same pic after all, I was just trying to make it easier to see and give the photo a decent name  :Wink:

----------


## ricky

My pic for "Picture of the month"  :Smile:

----------


## bill

White's tree frog



Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Ryan

Pseudachris regillia froglet  :Smile: 

Hey Bill, I didnt know you had a Whites!

----------


## bill

Yup, not anymore, but I have kept them  :Smile: 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## karikatzi

Mr. Turner Hopkins the American Green Tree Frog and heees leeetle friend, Fred the Cricket... poor Fred. RIP

----------


## Lynn

Curious little _R variabilis "Southern"_ 
Looks like he could use a pair of sneakers - or maybe two pair   :Big Grin:   !

This little cutie was bred by John Clare

----------


## Chelspaz

Eastern Gray Tree Froglet  :Smile:

----------


## canadian frog

Whites Tree Frog

----------


## Gabou20

Here is mine! Juvenile Leucomelas climbing on a leaf  :Smile: .

----------


## Randy

simply beautiful healthy looking frogs you have there

----------


## AhnStar

Dendrobates leucomelas who just spotted something up ahead

Curious, how do you upload a larger picture?

----------


## NatureLady

Vitnamese Mossy Frog

----------


## LisaGarcia

White's Tree frog

----------


## RonnieR

Whites tree frog

----------


## immortalspuddy

White's Tree Frog

----------


## Gabou20

Variabilis highland walkong down a brom  :Smile:

----------


## Randy

> Enter your photos here (please only 1 per member per month!) to get your photo and your name on the cover of the website as the photo of the month for October! Please only enter a photo you own! Please also tell us what type of frog or toad is in the photo. Artwork is not considered a photograph, even if it is prepared from a photo - please no collages or modifications from the original photo beyond overall color/contrast correction, sharpness, basic touch-ups (e.g. dust removal), etc.


lol i didint evne know about the plus 1 Google search  nice!

----------


## Gabou20

Wow sorry for the second pic in the same contest. I actually thought my other one was in a previous contest, since we are in a new month today. I didn't find a way to delete my post (can I?). So don't consider this one, genuine mistake!

----------


## Amy

Tarrazu, red eyed tree frog

----------


## irThumper

Soooo, um.... we're working on Oct photo of the month, but September's hasn't been chosen, and August's is still up on the main page....?  :Frog Surprise:  When will we know who got Sept? Or is this going to be like bi-monthly and you feature 2 pics every other month? Lol  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Eli

Alicia (awelcome) won for September but the pic of her frog has not been put up. John, it seems, has a lot to deal with at the moment.

----------

irThumper

----------


## Calvin

Red eyed tree frog

----------


## RedEyeFromMD

Honey Blue Eyed WTF

----------


## TKexotics

Dyscophus guineti

----------


## Josh

Beautiful!  :Smile:

----------

Calvin

----------


## livestodie

Yoshi the Growling Grass Frog (southern bell frog)

----------

Calvin

----------


## Lynn

> Wow sorry for the second pic in the same contest. I actually thought my other one was in a previous contest, since we are in a new month today. I didn't find a way to delete my post (can I?). So don't consider this one, genuine mistake!


Whoops! Don't worry about it.
Thanks for letting us know.
You can still decide which you would like to delete.
Please let me know.

 :Butterfly:

----------


## Carlos

> Soooo, um.... we're working on Oct photo of the month, but September's hasn't been chosen, and August's is still up on the main page....?  When will we know who got Sept? Or is this going to be like bi-monthly and you feature 2 pics every other month? Lol


http://www.frogforum.net/photo-month...er-2014-a.html

----------


## Angela P

While in Washington fighting forest fires this summer,  a Pacific treefrog hopped upon my tool to say hello.  After 10 hours of digging firelines this little guy was a welcome sight!!  We all breaked to look at him.  He didn't budge even with 20 of us crowded around. After this, my crew called me the frog whisperer.   :Frog Smile:

----------

Mentat

----------


## Angela P

> Variabilis highland walkong down a brom


Very nice viv!!!!

----------


## Paul

Mantella Ebenaui - In a mock stream bed in their new Vivarium.

----------


## froggyman

I am going to enter a baby picture, everyone likes baby pictures right?

----------


## Heather

Baby "Tator", Ranitomeya imitator Varadero  :Smile:

----------


## Josh

Beautiful pic Heather!  :Smile:

----------


## Paul

Heather wins lol

----------


## Gabou20

> Very nice viv!!!!


Thanks! That's just a little part of it  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Paul

Let's please all do what we can to keep threads on topic. I have cleaned up the off topic posts in this thread.  

Amazing pics so far from everyone! Lets see some more!  :Smile:

----------


## Josh

Good work Paul  :Smile:

----------


## Heather

Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## bill

Oophaga Pumilio 'Black Jeans"


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Eli

Bill, where did you get that Oophaga?!?! Let me guess, from Lynn at the show?

----------


## bill

You would be correct in your assumption. My pair was bred by Lynn  :Smile: 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Adoptedtwins

Mr. Toad is a Smooth-Sided Toad (Bufo guttatus).
You're doggone right... he's toadally adorable!

----------


## Gwen

Fire Belly Frog
http://www.frogforum.net/members/map...king-glass.jpg

----------


## victorsgrace

Common European Toad

#Bufo bufo

----------


## Paul

This contest is closed.

----------

